# Five actions, make your batteries’ lifespan longer



## XTAR (8/1/20)

Have you ever have the problem that your batteries' life is too short? Take the current mainstream ternary lithium 18650 battery as an example, we use lots of 18650 batteries, but we are not sure how to extend the battery life in our daily use.

Today, XTAR will show you detailed instructions to help you to solve this problem.

*1. Appropriate Temperature Makes Batteries Healthier.*

The battery usage environment determines battery performance.

The mobility of lithium ions in the electrolyte and electrode pad is closely related to the temperature. Overheating and cold can hurt lithium batteries.

Theoretically, the operating temperature is -20℃~55℃, but in fact, the optimal temperature is 5℃~35℃.



So, you need to notice the following two points in usage:
A. When it’s cold outside, the batteries should be stored or kept indoors.

B. When the temperature is too high, the batteries need to avoid direct sunlight.


*2. Never Charge Your Batteries Too Long*

Many people are used to charging the battery for a long time when they buy a new Li-ion battery. However, it’s not necessary to do that actually. On the contrary, this method will reduce the battery’s lifespan. If you continue to charge the battery after it is fully charged, it will cause the battery to overcharge.

*The correct way is*: choosing a charger with overcharge protection or unplugging the power immediately when the battery is fully charged.


*3. Charge Before Your Batteries Entirely Used Up*

Many people think that the 500 cycles indicated on the lithium battery manual mean that the battery can only be charged and discharged 500 times, so in order to make the most of the battery life, they will choose to charge the battery after it runs out. But it’s still incorrect.

Lithium battery has no memory function, accumulated charge and discharge capacity exceeds 80-90% means one full charge cycle. Different manufacturers have different standards.

If the battery is entirely run out, and then recharge it, when you repeat this method for many times, the activity of the chemical substances inside the battery will be reduced, and the lifespan of batteries will be shortened.


*4. Choose High Quality And Professional Battery Chargers*

The requirements for the battery charger are extremely high due to the chemical activity of lithium batteries. Battery charger with 3C、CE、ROHS、FCC certifications can be a professional charger.

The charger with smart charging mode can extend the battery life as well.


*5. 50% Capacity Will Be The Best Condition When You Store Your Batteries*

The state of lithium battery storage is: the voltage is approximately 3.7V, and the capacity is between 40% and 60%.

So when you don't use the battery for the moment, charge and discharge the battery to 50% capacity.

OK, welcome to share more tips to prolong our batteries' life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------

